# Check this one out folks!



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

the father in law bought this 7520 last year to push snow out in Gillette, Wyoming.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, is that yours Ben?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You got better snow removal equipment than our city.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

What an absolutely awesome classic JD - some c.40years old & still going strong !!!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

No it's not mine, that beast belongs to my wife's father. The pictures came in the mail yesterday. As soon as I saw em I knew I had to share em with y'all


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That beast should push snow with no problem.


----------

